# 1996 Kitchen Aid Dishwasher - Replace?Repair?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

When do I throw in the towel?
- I've replaced the main motor, internal seals, spray arms.

Today it was 'crackling' while it ran. I opened it up and saw the heating element was broken in two. I killed the power. And need to decide if I should spring for the $50 to replace the heating element. 

Should I be looking for a new dishwasher?

Cheers.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hard to say leah, how many more parts till it's all new again? lol

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

It was a high end model ten+ years ago. I've put about $200 into it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

there's nothing on the market today compartable to yours. this was the last of the Hobart design, before the switch to Whirlpool, that made K/A such a good d/w. sadly at the end [yours] they were starting to cheapen it up. that's why these parts are going bad way before their time. if you're able to do these repairs yourself and racks [$$$] look good i would keep it forever.


----------

